# The History of Israel



## AV1611 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, my knowledge of the historical books in nigh on nonexistant. Any recommendations of the must reads on Joshua-2 Chronicles and Ezra, Nehemiah?


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 14, 2007)

*History of Israel*

The new history by Longman, Provan, and Long is a really good history. The new Dictionary of the Old Testament Historical Books is probably the best one stop dictionary resource. 

On commentaries: 

Joshua: Woudstra, Howard, Hess

Judges: Block, Younger, Fausset

Ruth: Hubbard, Ferguson, Bush, Duguid

Samuel: Arnold, Calvin, Tsumura

Kings: Provan, Davis, Konkel

Chronicles: Hill, Pratt, Wiseman, Japhet

Ezra-Nehemiah: Fensham, Brown, Williamson, Throntveit

Esther: Jobes, Fox, Duguid, Bush


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 14, 2007)

Edersheim's multivolume History is available online.

http://philologos.org/__eb-bhot/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2007)

I was going to suggest Edersheim too.  There is also James Ussher's _Annals of the World_ and Archibald Alexander's _A History of the Israelitish Nation_, and for a more modern but generally "conservative" perspective, Leon J. Wood's _A Survey of Israel's History_. My own particular area of special interest in church history centers on the first and second Reformation eras; however, as I work through Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_, I have been exposed to many Old Testament historical studies of greater or lesser value. I'm still an amateur student of church history, however, and have much more to learn.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is Alfred Edersheim sound theologically?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 14, 2007)

I think he was quite sound.

From Wikipedia:

Alfred Edersheim

lived: 1825-1889

Around age 21 (1846) he was ordained in the Church of Scotland (Presbyterian), and later was a Free Church minister. He served as a missionary (to Jews) and as a pastor.

After 25 years in the ministry, he retired for health reasons to Bournemouth (south coast, England).

After some 3-4 years idle, in 1875 he was reordained in the Anglican Church, and he ministered both as a vicar and lecturer for another 14 years.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks, I ordered his book for around eight pounds sterling ($16ish)


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 3, 2007)

*FYI:* I have been reading Alfred Edersheim's book and it is very helpful. Highly insightful ! Thanks for the recommendation


----------

